

99 Bottles of Beer, written in pretty much every language available to mankind - chewxy
http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/

======
chewxy
Check out Javascript: <http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-
javascript-1948.html>

------
jgeorge
Shakespeare is still probably my favorite language in that list.

